# Hi from Monterey, CA



## squirt (Aug 5, 2011)

Hello!
After six years of working in other fields, I'm back to technical theater- in charge of a brand new performing space, and also responsible for teaching a 2 hour ROP high school Technical Theater class. Excited? Definitely. Scared? More definitely. 
It's great to know this site is here!

-Squirt


----------



## ProgrammerInTraining (Aug 6, 2011)

welcome aboard


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Aug 6, 2011)

welcome, you'll find in addition to students, there are many other educators here too!


----------

